# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afstudeeronderzoek voor de GGZ; win een cadeaukaart van bol.com!

## BentheD

Beste allemaal, 

Voor mijn opleiding Commerciële Economie aan Avans Hogeschool ben ik bezig met een afstudeeronderzoek. Ik doe onderzoek naar een aanbieder van de Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg. Ik heb 377 respondenten nodig en daarbij heb ik uw hulp hard nodig. De enquête vijf minuten. Om u te bedanken voor uw tijd mag ik 5 cadeaukaarten van bol.com t.w.v. 25 euro verloten onder de volledig ingevulde enquêtes. Hiervoor kunt u bij de laatste vraag uw e-mailadres invullen, wilt u liever anoniem blijven dan vult u niks in. *http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=385861* 

Als u vragen en/of opmerkingen heeft hoor ik het graag. 

Alvast bedankt iedereen.

Met vriendelijke groet, 

Benthe

----------

